# best autoloader



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Im looking for a good quality, low priced autoloader on the market. do you have any suggestions?

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

First off, i guess it really depends on what you want to hunt. For all around, I'd have to go with the new Mossberg 935s. I have heard great things about 'em and they're definitely affordable for an auto. They come in 3.5", and have a lot of features, and don't have any o-rings in they're new gas system. Sounds like a great gun for 'fowl or gobblers.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

A used Benelli. I bought one used about 6 years ago, haven't replaced a part yet.


----------



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

I agree a used Benilli is the way I would go. I own 3 they work well with all different loads and have never failed me in any conditions.


> I see there for I am :lol: --Nipper


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

I bought a Baikal MP153 last year and I love it.

It has performed flawlessly.......it shoots everything up to and including 3 1/2's..........


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, i cant ay alot, becouse iv only ever shot one autolader.

From my experience, the Browning A5's are great. verry nice design, comfortable to handle, and accurate. iv got no problems putting al slugs into the Orane bulls eye at 100 ft ( where i hunt a shot of 100 ft or more is rare)

however, the A5 are no longer in production, so they may bee harder to find. althogh i beleieve they sell for $200-300 depending on age, condition, and contry of manufacture. belgian made are the most desirable. the A5 was produced for a few extra years at their Japanese facility, but are not as desirible. so if you go this road, be sure its belgian, and not Jap. Also, iv found that the operating system of the A5 does virtualy nothing to reduce the recoil of a 12 guage. its like shooting a beakaction single shot, except you have more shells.

if you rather get a NEW manufature gun, i think Remington or browning would be thewa to go for a quality semi that wil last you your whole life. ill vouch for the brownngs. the A5 lasted my dad. he is now in his late 50's and has passed the gun down to me in GREAT shape.

Watever you decide to get, TAKE GOOD CARE OF IT, and it will last longer than you!


----------



## neonmoon (Mar 20, 2005)

Stoeger 2000 if you want the best buy on the market with respect to price and performance. Franchi 912 if you want a very sweet shooting mechanism that you will be very proud of.


----------

